# Warning to Nonagenarians in Brexit Britain.



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

My father is 92 and has only had hearing in one ear since an major operation in 1947. In the last year or two the hearing in his one good ear has been coming and going making telephone calls very difficult. Two months ago he lost his hearing altogether making phone calls impossible and having to ask others to write down what they are saying in face to face communications. Eventually an ENT consultant found his ear was full of fluid and an operation was suggested. Now he is informed that a Senior ENT Consultant (that he has never met) has refused the proposed operation because of his age. Worse still he wrote “There is no need for further ENT outpatient appointments and the patient has been discharged from the ENT clinic”.

Since his operation in 1947 he has needed regular three or six monthly visits for check-ups/cleaning. (ie. for 70 years). My father still wishes to enjoy an active life in his 90's with drives to local places of interest and goes swimming regularly.

I must say I think this NHS discrimination is appalling or even a scandal - or am I just being unrealistic in this day and age? I don't suppose Queen Elizabeth will have the same problem.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Appalling treatment, I'd be trying a different health authority if possible.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Having watched Hospital last night you need to find another consultant. They performed heart surgery on a 97 year old man. Yes, there are medical reasons to refuse surgery but they should be explained fully.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

The harsh words from the Senior Consultant may not be the end of the story.

His *actual* consultant was unhappy about his superior's decision and has written to say he will
still be seeing my father anyway. If he is not allowed to do the proposed op he has another plan.

His GP was also cross about the situation and has promised to put in an appeal.

Glad to say my Dad is still well enough to fight the decision himself - not so long ago a letter of his to parliament singularly led to a change of departmental policy affecting thousands of pensioners rights to benefits.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly I got the same treatment 30 years ago at 45. Went through all the process of GP, consultant, specialist, hospital and tests. Only to be told yes you are deaf............ NEXT.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck with it and please keep us posted.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Same with me when I noticed a significant hearing loss in one ear (right) perhaps due to firing too many large guns to close to my right ear, but nothing to be done 'cos you have the other one.....

The best form of appeal against this bureaucratic assessment is publicity - involve the local press and media as the rejection will have been done by a bean counter and probably not by a consultant and such things need to be taken into the public arena.

That is one time when Facebook works well as all the Trusts have FB pages and adverse posts on there are seen by many......

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

baldlygo said:


> The harsh words from the Senior Consultant may not be the end of the story.
> 
> His *actual* consultant was unhappy about his superior's decision and has written to say he will
> still be seeing my father anyway. If he is not allowed to do the proposed op he has another plan.
> ...


Wow! Go your dad!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It is amazing that within the "caring profession" there are some real arseholes describing themselves as Doctors, I have a really good one, if I ask for something, unless there is a good reason to say no, he doesn't, Lizs is a quack, she keeps saying she will move but so far she stays put.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Dave thanks for that. My facebook is normally only for friends however I have made the one post public and it can be viewed and shared by anyone who is against such blatant NHS age discrimination>>HERE<<


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I was diagnosed with hearing loss soon after finishing service in the Royal Marines 0.5% below the level to qualify for a war pension. It's not been easy trying to cope with hearing loss but much worse for my wife! 
Years later when my hearing had deteriorated even more I reapplied for further tests through the appropriate organisation. I was then I formed that if I was applying for the same hearing loss injury nothing could be done as the worsening condition was due entirely to aging.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I was born in the same year as my Dad's operation so he has always been hard of hearing and from childhood it became natural to raise my voice when speaking to him. With only one working ear he has never been able to enjoy stereo music but more seriously he has suffered horrible tinnitus to this day. Since his work retirement he has freely given much time to helping other deaf people through the charity - CAMTAD. His big handicap at the moment is being completely deaf.

A test last year proved that I also suffer from hearing loss but of higher frequencies only. This has also been dismissed as 'age related' however I do wonder whether my damage was done many years ago when I worked for years in mechanical switching telephone exchanges. My deficiency does not prevent me from enjoying stereo music but I have difficulty in hearing higher pitched voices (ie female) while at the same time background noise comes through fine!. You could ask my wife if this a good or bad thing  ....some of the replies she gets back from me make her mad and some make her laugh.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Very annoying and upsetting for you and your father. One thing I can't understand though is why you chose to add the "Brexit" tally to your post? Sounds like you've got enough to be upset about without trying to blame it on a democratic decision of the UK population.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't hear female voices, hmm, not all bad then.

Anyone seen my coat?


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Westbay said:


> Very annoying and upsetting for you and your father. One thing I can't understand though is why you chose to add the "Brexit" tally to your post? Sounds like you've got enough to be upset about without trying to blame it on a democratic decision of the UK population.


You are right - my Dad's plight is plenty to be worried about at the moment.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> I was diagnosed with hearing loss soon after finishing service in the Royal Marines 0.5% below the level to qualify for a war pension. It's not been easy trying to cope with hearing loss *but much worse for my wife*!


My father started going deaf in his teens and by the time we three children came along he was totally deaf.

As we grew up we spoke to my father making no noise (he lipread us) - I've no idea where we learned this as my mother always used her voice when speaking to Dad.

It used to drive Mum mad - she could hear Dad's side of the conversation but not ours and she didn't really lipread!


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

I have been deaf in my left ear for many years. The specialist reckoned I probably took a knock playing rugby. The tiny bones inside the ear are now out of joint so do not work. An operation is possible but not recommended as success is not guaranteed and there is risk of damaging vital nerves that pass close to the ear. I could end up with a paralysed face or worse.

Apparently the rest of the hearing mechanism is still ok so I could have a hearing aide that screws into the skull. At the time I was told that it would cost £3000 for one ear. I would have to bear the cost but if both needed to be done then the NHS would cover the full cost. As my other ear still works well, and I don't really want a titanium screw into my skull I have left well alone but always look after my ears well. I get them syringed regularly and visit the doctor if I think I have any sign of infection.

The annoying thing is that if I could prove that I lost my hearing playing rugby then I could claim on the RFU's insurance!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What pees me off is the extortionate cost of a hearing aid. It's a very basic micro amplifier a fraction of the electronics of a mobile phone. Yet can cost many times more.
Glass's have 'designer' names but not so hearing aids.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Harrers said:


> I have been deaf in my left ear for many years. The specialist reckoned I probably took a knock playing rugby. The tiny bones inside the ear are now out of joint so do not work. An operation is possible but not recommended as success is not guaranteed and there is risk of damaging vital nerves that pass close to the ear. I could end up with a paralysed face or worse.
> 
> Apparently the rest of the hearing mechanism is still ok so I could have a hearing aide that screws into the skull. At the time I was told that it would cost £3000 for one ear. I would have to bear the cost but if both needed to be done then the NHS would cover the full cost. As my other ear still works well, and I don't really want a titanium screw into my skull I have left well alone but always look after my ears well. I get them syringed regularly and visit the doctor if I think I have any sign of infection.
> 
> The annoying thing is that if I could prove that I lost my hearing playing rugby then I could claim on the RFU's insurance!


Don't be put off Harrers!!

Long story short, my son was born with a ear deformity (both ears) affecting his hearing substantially. It was as if the development of the ear was curtailed, nipped in the bud midway so to speak. Outer ear less than 50% developed. Middle ear undersize, ossicles still in a lump, inner ear operationally fine. He had major reconstruction when he was 3 and 5 years old. Same risks as you described but the need to improve his hearing justified the risk. The SA surgeon travelled to UK and learned how to do the op at he the Great Ormond Street Hospital. Very successful outcome - hearing improved.

When he moved to UK about 12 years ago, he had the conduction implant installed. He wears the hearing aid which snaps on the side of his head with something like a press stud. This is connected to the inner ear directly with 'a wire'. His hearing and his speech are vastly improved and he's very happy with the outcome. He is licensed to fly (PPL in training). The bonus is he can hear his phone before it rings!! He's since had a mid-life career change and passed all his studies at a very high level. The only disadvantage is that it's awkward to wear a cap/hat.

When he had it done, oh at least 10 years ago, they had already done more than 200 ops so it was routine. Worth every cent of the NHS's money. But only you can decide if the benefit is worth the cost. In his case his hearing shortfall was greater, and thus the benefit. One thing to consider, if your hearing diminishes with age, you may not find your situation as acceptable as it is now. Would it be beneficial to have it done sooner rather than later????


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Good news*

Better news today from my Dad (by email) -


> "This morning I received a long letter from the senior consultant saying that I misunderstood what he wrote. He clarifies by saying.
> "the patient has been discharged from the general ENT Clinic" means "he is purely discharged from this particular issue"
> He obviously went to a different English teacher than the one I went to!
> However he has booked me for an appointment on the 20th Feb for my case to be reopened with a view to discussing surgery and the risks involved."


ccasion5:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yay!


----------

